# how to increase USB power (amp) output for peripheral devices



## puneet_84 (May 9, 2014)

hello,
I am a orthopaedic surgeon by profession but a computer/tech enthusiast.
I have a very peculiar problem..
I have a BSNL EVDO Pritvi UE100 data card (3.1Mbps) with internal antenna.
the signal strength at my place is towards lower side (-78 to -84 dBi).
so i purchased a USB extension cable (10 meters or 30 feet in length) so that i can put the data card on roof top and get better signal.
i tried the cable with USB WiFi dongle and it works flawlessly so the cable is working fine.
but the data card is not able to get sufficient power (i think) from the laptop with that as the data card does not lite up/ recognised by computer.

my aim is to get the data card installed on rooftop mounted on the DTH dish and pointed towards the tower so that it behaves like a unidirectional antenna with signal concentrator and the signal strength improves.

please help me how to provide sufficient power to the card.

i read somewhere that by joining two USB cables power wires in parallel i can get the amps increased and that may help. by this the usb cable will get power from two different USB hubs (500mA + 500mA = 1Amp).

My idea is to get power from one usb cable attached to powerline with a 5V 1 Amp adapter and second usb cable for data transfer connected to the desktop/laptop/router. So i need to make a USB attachment which has four(4) wires (as usual) but the power wires do not go to the computer but to the external power source and the data wires go to the usb port of computer.

please let me know if this could work and how to make it or another solution.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2014)

> I don't think you can increase the Amperage on USB ports as the specifications mention the max current to be 500 mA (correct me if I;m wrong).

> What you need is called a USB Y-cable. You can easily get it locally or you can build your own too (look on YouTube for some nice tutorials).

*i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjcxWDgyMg==/z/ZfcAAMXQVERSwuCW/$_35.JPG


----------

